# Which Folder in £350 to £400 bracket?



## Banjo (29 Jun 2012)

I have been looking on ebay etc for a folder to replace my single speed compass which is a bit on the heavy side and a struggle on steep hills.

Decent bikes seem to go for more than I would pay for secondhand so I am looking at new.

On the one hand a 6 or 7 speed bike would be great but I remember how reliable the old sturmey archer 3 speeds were that I had years ago. Is the sturmey archer gear still as bomb proof as it was then?

The Dawes Kingpin and Dahon Vitesse are a couple I have earmarked as possibles.My main requirement is something fun to ride that doesnt get too skittish at speed. I am looking for not excessively heavy ,some gears for hills mudguards and rack would be good.

Any advice much appreciated especially from owners of specific bikes in that range.


----------



## Banjo (30 Jun 2012)

Decision made. Went to LBS they hads a Dahon Vitesse D7 in the shop. Went for a test ride ,loved it bought it 

Folds easy peasy, nice and light ,very stable ride.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (26 Jul 2012)

Fantastic bikes the Dahon's and they seem to have become so cheap recently which is possibly due to the interest in Tern folders.
I just picked up the MuP8 model myself in the same colour as yours.




great bikes imho


----------



## Banjo (26 Jul 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Fantastic bikes the Dahon's and they seem to have become so cheap recently which is possibly due to the interest in Tern folders.
> I just picked up the MuP8 model myself in the same colour as yours.
> 
> View attachment 11180
> ...


Im sure you will enjoy the MuP8. I have done a hundred or so miles on my Vittesse now and am really pleased with it.Slightly undergeared if anything ie you spin out quite early going downhill but great fun and feels very stable on the road unlike my old folder which could become a bit skittish at speed.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (26 Jul 2012)

The MuP8 is eight speed but some of the models have an even larger range of gears, im looking into modifying it so I get this functionality, might even have a go at putting Di2 on it.


----------



## JC4LAB (27 Jul 2012)

May be take at look at the "AtoB" forum(atob.com) and The" Folding society" forums aslo

http://www.foldsoc.co.uk/tests.html


----------



## StuAff (27 Jul 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> The MuP8 is eight speed but some of the models have an even larger range of gears, im looking into modifying it so I get this functionality, might even have a go at putting Di2 on it.


By far the easiest way: SRAM DualDrive rear hub. 37% up/down increases in gearing. Double chainring would work, but won't give you the same range (and for the same top end, you'd need extra-large rings which would cause problems with front shifter setup).


----------



## seadragonpisces (28 Jul 2012)

Plenty to choose from, Dawes, etc, of course the Dahons can be had from Halfords and many other site, they dont make the expensive Dahon's now, they are now owned by Tern (corporate battle so I am told). I saw the Orbea site and theirs look pretty cool.

I have a Dahon Jetstream P8 and love it. Not the easiest to fold and a bit heavy but I dont care, nicer looking of some of the folders I have seen. I am going to mod it, not sure what to do about the gears yet but for now am getting the lighter Kinetix Pro 20'' Red wheelset, upgrading the pedals to MKS FD-6 and changing the seatpost to a Dahon Biologic suspension one. I guess for gears the main upgrade seems to be SRAM Dual Drive 24 or 27 but I am not sure what yet, I cant afford the Sram Red which came on the Dahon EX models (I wish).


----------



## StuAff (28 Jul 2012)

seadragonpisces said:


> Plenty to choose from, Dawes, etc, of course the Dahons can be had from Halfords and many other site, they dont make the expensive Dahon's now, they are now owned by Tern (corporate battle so I am told).


 
It's down to intellectual property rights- the Dahon Vector X27h is not a European model because of a legal battle with Tern. The Mu, Speed, and Jetstream models are still available in various versions, but Dahon seems to have decided to axe anything vaguely lightweight or sporty- so no Mu SL or Mu EX equivalent, no Jetstream EX... Stupid decision. The new models they've brought in seem to show that Josh Hon and team (now at Tern) had all the design talent.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (28 Jul 2012)

Dahon is not one company owned by one person, Dahon USA, Dahon China and Dahon Inc who make the bikes are owned by the father, Dahon global is owned by the Mother of Josh Hon. Reading between the lines it looks as if the relationship between mother and father failed and the son took the mothers side. It seems to be a viscious dispute and very nasty one at that made public. Very sad state of affairs and not one which has much to do with making better bikes imho


----------



## StuAff (28 Jul 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Dahon is not one company owned by one person, Dahon USA, Dahon China and Dahon Inc who make the bikes are owned by the father, Dahon global is owned by the Mother of Josh Hon. Reading between the lines it looks as if the relationship between mother and father failed and the son took the mothers side. It seems to be a viscious dispute and very nasty one at that made public. Very sad state of affairs and not one which has much to do with making better bikes imho


Hear hear!


----------



## seadragonpisces (28 Jul 2012)

Well its a pity. I prefer the looks of the Dahons but want the spec of the Terns, am so gutted I couldnt get a Jetstream EX or Mu EX. Of all the folders I prefer the Dahon/Tern over the others, except for maybe Bike Friday but I guess its all down to what you like, we cant all like the same thing I suppose.

I am more or less happy with my P8 but will always feel a bit slightly let down I couldnt get an EX :-)


----------



## jefmcg (29 Jul 2012)

Happened to notice a Giant Halfway for £350 at Cycle Surgery. Never ridden one, so can't comment on it's ride. It doesn't have mudguards or rack.

http://www.cyclesurgery.com/giant-halfway-2-2012/folding/bikes-components-bikewear/fcp-product/41115

(listed at £499 and out of stock on the Giant site)


----------



## skrx (20 Aug 2012)

I moved house yesterday, and the new place is a flat. I should have assumed the agent didn't know what he was talking about, but the (verbally) promised space in the lockable bike shed is full with a waiting list of 20+ people. Never mind (I thought), last night I locked my bike at the local tube station (almost opposite, with CCTV)... this morning I unlocked it and the wheels fell off! Someone obviously tried to nick them overnight, and didn't notice they were both locked.

There's no room in the flat for a full-sized bicycle, so I think I have no choice but to get a folder. £350-400 seems a good range.

Banjo, how is the Dahon, now you've had it for a couple of weeks?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (21 Aug 2012)

skrx said:


> Banjo, how is the Dahon, now you've had it for a couple of weeks?


 
Although im not Banjo. Im very fond of my MuP8 Dahon. It's a great bike well made and really balanced. The gearing is pretty low so you have to really work it to get some speed. A gearing upgrade is most certainly on the must do list.
The folding becomes easier over time, once you learn the technique its a breeze.... Great bikes


----------



## Banjo (21 Aug 2012)

skrx said:


> I moved house yesterday, and the new place is a flat. I should have assumed the agent didn't know what he was talking about, but the (verbally) promised space in the lockable bike shed is full with a waiting list of 20+ people. Never mind (I thought), last night I locked my bike at the local tube station (almost opposite, with CCTV)... this morning I unlocked it and the wheels fell off! Someone obviously tried to nick them overnight, and didn't notice they were both locked.
> 
> There's no room in the flat for a full-sized bicycle, so I think I have no choice but to get a folder. £350-400 seems a good range.
> 
> Banjo, how is the Dahon, now you've had it for a couple of weeks?


 
Really enjoying it. Probably done about 200 miles all up and longest ride about 20 miles. It folds very easilly once you get used to it. To fold properly the handlebars need to be extended the right amount for it to fold fully and allow the magnets to click together.

The ride is very comfortable and stable at speed. Gearing is ok for what it is.Lowest gear allows you to pedal up virtually any hill.The top gear is a bit slow compared to a full size racing bike but its not a racer and its fine for what I use it for.

The carrier is handy and the 3 part bungy thing that comes with the bike is usefull.
Very versatile little bike thats fun to ride.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (21 Aug 2012)

Banjo said:


> The carrier is handy and the 3 part bungy thing that comes with the bike is usefull.
> Very versatile little bike thats fun to ride.


 
Forgot the Bungy  How useful is that thing, really a godsend at the best of times.


----------



## Kailash Elmore (22 Aug 2012)

You can get a good second hand brompton for that price...  
I recently rode my to sheerness, on the Isle of Sheppey from Ladbroke Grove without any trouble... though I wished the 3 speed had a higher top gear for the 'right' side of shooters hill.


----------

